# Echuca Brewing Company



## brett mccluskey (25/6/10)

anyone visit Echuca on the Murray,north country vic,for hols?Try the Echuca brewery,near the port area,just to see how BLOODY AWFUL beer can be and still sell! The pale ale tastes like 3 gallons of lemon juice has been added.Supposed to be a "traditional" English ale,YUK!.Same with their wheat.Disgusting! The dark ale tastes only of vegemite,vegemite,vegemite.Theyre contract brewed by Bintani so its not their fault i suppose,but im amazed they sell at all.


----------



## tourist (25/6/10)

+infinity

I was there about 6 months ago and had the same experience as you, only I am jealous that your dark ale tasted like vegemite, as mine tasted like vomit - it made me gag to the point I nearly threw up. We made the mistake of buying a couple of their bottled beers that were not available on tap (surely they can't all be that bad). Yes, they can - well, i'm not sure, actually - they were too infected to be drinkable.

I asked the bar-chick where the brewery was - (probably in some crusty bloke's shed where he mixes tins of extract, brew enhancers and 10-year-old hop tea bags). This is some of the worst home-brew I have ever tasted. Dodgy shit.

Echuca Brewing Co is terrible and exhibit-A of why people choose to drink Carlton Draught, VB, etc. If I had the choice, I know what I would have. 

The other beer "attraction" in Echuca is The Big Beer Shed (or something). A massive shed full of old VB paraphenalia and other shit. A shrine to the megaswill gods, run by some deaf bloke who kept shouting at us. Slightly less terrible than the Echuca Brewing Co.

Nice town, shit beer.


----------



## dabre4 (25/6/10)

Seconded. I was there for work a couple of months ago and noticed the brewery. Tops I thought, and picked up a mixed six pack to take home. They all taste really sour, I think I tasted about two mouthfuls of each one before poring them down the sink, hoping the next might be ok. What the hell have they done to make them all taste so sour? Even if they werent sour, they would all be very bland and watery. Who tasted them and thought, mmmm, that will sell. Makes me think I should start my own brewery!


----------



## brett mccluskey (25/6/10)

thank the gods that im not the only one who thinks their beer is infected. taken a few mates there just to see if they think the same.They do! I live about an hour away from Echuca ,and the next time im there ill tell them their beer is infected and crap. the great Aussie Beer Shed i actually found to be not a bad visit.the guy who owns and runs it is an ex copper. This probably explains why he yells a bit! Great town,great winter blues fest .crap beer.


----------

